# FLAPPER EPISODE: Meeting Donna



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

In this episode, we meet Flapper's new girlfriend, Donna.

http://mrflapper.com/060930.htm

Quacks,

Tiff


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for another great Flapper episode, Tiff!  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That was so cute!  

The pictures are always the BEST as well as the captions.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Mr. Flapper, I like your girlfriend - she's very pretty! You need to watch that flamingo tho


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great episode. I am always looking forward to them.
Thanks.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey, Flapper! Mr. Squeaks and I enjoyed meeting your girlfriend, Donna!  

We can see that she's the quiet and shy type. However, the outgoing other half can always draw them out! My mate, Shi, is VERY good at drawing out the "shy" ones.... 

Our very best to you and Donna! 


BTW, those skunks are really cute. They make great pets!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Excellent episode! Walter has a similar flirtation with a terra cotta hen...with chives growing out of her back.


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*walter and terra cotta*

That is too cute that Walter has a thing for the terra cotta hen. I'll bet Flapper would too, if TREATS were growing out of it!


----------

